# Velvet buck back from taxi!!!



## dxtbuck002 (Jan 4, 2010)

sweet. looks great!


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a great looking mount ! In velvet too, thats quite a trophy !


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a great mount and an awesome buck!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks good ,nice buck .


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet looking buck!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

sweet buck


----------



## RONMARRIOTT (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one dude!


----------



## Highstrung1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is that overspray on his forehead?


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Highstrung1 said:


> Is that overspray on his forehead?


No, nothing was sprayed on him. That's his natural coat.


----------



## bbishoff06 (Jan 9, 2008)

nice deer and mount but the wood plaque is way to much for my liking but as long as you think it looks good that is all that matters


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

bbishoff06 said:


> nice deer and mount but the wood plaque is way to much for my liking but as long as you think it looks good that is all that matters


I'm sorry it is not up to your standards, but then again, I don't really care.


----------



## elitefreak90 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweet!! That's awesome! I wanna kill a velvet buck bad!!!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks good! congrats!


----------



## hunterfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## bbishoff06 (Jan 9, 2008)

the deer and mount are nice, just not digging the tacky wood plaque sorry i ruffled your feathers


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool


----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

Highstrung1 said:


> Is that overspray on his forehead?


All the ******* deer down here look like that. LOL! 

Great buck! Big and wide. The plaque looks great too.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

BP1992 said:


> I'm sorry it is not up to your standards, but then again, I don't really care.


It's a good mount and it's great that you are proud of it (you should be), but lighten up man. If you don't wish to have your mounts critiqued and input from other hunters, then post it on your facebook and not here...!


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Crappy panel and form. Upright with ears pinned forward? Lol


----------

